# Произвольный umount

## Ivanich_

Ни с то ни с сего почему то отмонтируются все разделы которые прописаны в fstab, погрепал все логи на предмет mount, umount, названий точек монтирования-ничего подозрительного, с fstab все впорядке-этот же fstab в дебиане и там такого не наблюдается.Где еще можно посмотреть изза чего такая байда?Может   у когото было такое же?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> Ни с то ни с сего почему то отмонтируются все разделы которые прописаны в fstab

 

Ничего не понятно. Подробней.

Интересно, система после этого жива остается?

----------

## Ivanich_

ну в смысле отмонтируется все кроме / и /proc , система при этом полностью живая остаеется, например захожу в /mnt/hda2 (который ext3) , а там пусто,  смотрю - он отмонтирован, хотя полчаса назад был смонтирован.... сори за каламбур, просто это напрягает немного  :Sad: 

----------

## edge

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> ну в смысле отмонтируется все кроме / и /proc , система при этом полностью живая остаеется, например захожу в /mnt/hda2 (который ext3) , а там пусто,  смотрю - он отмонтирован, хотя полчаса назад был смонтирован.... сори за каламбур, просто это напрягает немного 

 

Это наверное DBUS веселится. Попробуй демоны dbus и hald опустить, и проверь результат.

----------

## lefsha

Подтверждаю. Эффект имеет место быть.

Причина не ясна.

Так же не удалось найти какой-либо закономерности.

Проблему нужно отслеживать, может что и прояснится.

----------

## Ivanich_

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Подтверждаю. Эффект имеет место быть.
> 
> Причина не ясна.
> 
> Так же не удалось найти какой-либо закономерности.
> ...

 

Вот с тех пор как это писал-ни разу не повторилось, даже когда uptime был неделю.... У меня по крону каждый день установлено но обновление world, видимо устранили уже этот баг...

----------

## lefsha

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   Подтверждаю. Эффект имеет место быть.
> 
> Причина не ясна.
> 
> Так же не удалось найти какой-либо закономерности.
> ...

 

Я еще раз повторяю. Никакой закономерности появления не обнаружено.

В этой связи говорить о том, что проблема пропала невозможно.

----------

## Ivanich_

 *Quote:*   

> Я еще раз повторяю. Никакой закономерности появления не обнаружено.
> 
> В этой связи говорить о том, что проблема пропала невозможно.

 

Ну судя по всему только у нас с тобой была такая трабла  :Very Happy: 

----------

## edge

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Я еще раз повторяю. Никакой закономерности появления не обнаружено.
> 
> В этой связи говорить о том, что проблема пропала невозможно. 
> 
> Ну судя по всему только у нас с тобой была такая трабла 

 

Да нет, у меня тоже 1 раздел в /mnt иногда самостоятельно отмонтируется. Отключал Dbus, hald, перестает чудеса творить.

Обновился вчера, но после обновления, опять слетел сам. А бывает неделями стоит, хоть бы хрен.

----------

## klugge

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну судя по всему только у нас с тобой была такая трабла 

 

Нет. Я присоединился к вам со вчерашнего утра   :Sad:  . Отмонтируются разделы из /mnt. Подмонтировал, сегодня опять (у меня физически 2 винчестера, на каждом по разделу, монтируются через fstab), причем отмонтировался только один, второй остался. До 25.01.07 такого не было ни разу с весны 2005 г.

----------

## viy

А отмонтируются любые диски, или, скажем, только USB?

Может это как-т освязано с экономией питания?

----------

## klugge

 *viy wrote:*   

> А отмонтируются любые диски, или, скажем, только USB?
> 
> Может это как-т освязано с экономией питания?

 

У меня это 2 SATA винчестера

----------

